# 2014 Sentra SL Radio issues.



## cortes.fabian.91 (8 mo ago)

Hello guys, new here looking to see if anyone has had the same or similar issue that I have with my dad's Sentra. So the car has navigation with bose system and the radio keeps turning off on its own and will eventually turn on on its own. when it does you can hear one of the relays click in the dash. So I am a technician but I work on Lexus vehicles so I checked all the fuses and they were all good. I was able to get a copy of the service manual from the ******** website but man do those manuals suck. The wiring diagrams are too basic and I am not sure how one is supposed to find certain connectors and stuff. The manuals aren't really specific like the Lexus manuals/diagrams I am used to. I already replaced the acc relay #1 and I am still having the same issue. I did notice that if I remove both the acc relay and the ignition relay 2 the radio boots up right away and stays on. Does the same if i remove just acc-1 relay and leave the ignition 2 relay. any ideas as to what this can be?

under the power and ground section of the repair manual it shows acc-1 relay goes to teh power distribution system and the power socket. accessory 2 relay is dor the audio system , bcm, door mirror, illumination, interiror lights, meter, power distribution system, remote keyless entry.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It's a known firmware issue, your AV Unit probably needs a repro.


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10152511-9999.pdf


----------



## cortes.fabian.91 (8 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> It's a known firmware issue, your AV Unit probably needs a repro.
> 
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10152511-9999.pdf


But i have an aftermarket android head unit installed and it still doesn't work. Not sure if the iPDM has anything to do with it or the BCM. I ordered a relay tester to test some of the relays. Not sure if it was just coincidence but when i removed some relays the radio would stay on.


----------

